# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κόψιμο της μύτης σε καναρίνι

## xXx

...με αφορμή την κουβέντα που έγινε σε ένα άλλο ποστ μεταφέρω εδώ τις φωτογραφίες από το πουλάκι του Βαγγέλη (Avdiritis) που η μύτη του χρειαζότανε κόψιμο...


...μια χαρά είναι το πουλάκι να του κόψεις τη μύτη γιατί σε λίγο δεν θα μπορεί να φαέι   ::

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω με το βασιλη   :winky:   οπως και για τη μυτη.αν ξαναμεγαλωσει συντομα θελω ομως να μας το αναφερεις!

----------


## Avdiritis

Βασίλη όταν λες να του κόψω τη μύτη, λίγο στην άκρη φαντάζομαι ετσι? δεν έχω βρει κάποιο σχετικό τοπικ με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και φοβάμαι μη πάω για καλό και κάνω χοντράδα....έχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο τρόπο όπως στο κόψιμο των νυχιών που θέλει πλάγιο κόψιμο και όχι κάθετο????συγνώμη που αλλάζω θέμα

----------


## xXx

...όχι θα πάρεις το νυχοκόπτη και θα κόψεις αυτό που εξέχει στο πάνω μέρος της μύτης, έτσι ώστε να γίνει ίσιο με το κάτω...είναι πολύ απλό και πανεύκολο!   ::

----------


## Avdiritis

οκ ευχαρηστώ πολύ, το έκανα κιόλας

----------


## panos70

Βαγγελη εαν μεγαλωσει γρηγορα το ραμφος του και γινει λιγο γαμψο (παπαγαλου)να μας το πεις ,εαν μεγαλωσει μετα απο αρκετο καιρο δεν τρεχει τιποτα,αλλα το βλεπω καλο

----------


## jk21

βαγγελη το ραμφος δεν εινα απαραιτητα ασθενεια.η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν συμβαινει πολυ συχνα αυτο τοτε πιθανο να  υπαρχει προβλημα στο συκωτι  ή και αλλου.δες εδω

http://www.avianweb.com/beakdeformities.html

στην ενοτητα  που λεει

<< Overgrown maxillas and mandibles (upper / lower bill) >>


εδω επεισης αναφερεαταο σαν συμπτωμα στην ασθενεια fatty liver του συκωτιου.αν μπορεις ριξε μια ματια την κοιλιτσα του πουλιου να δεις αν υπαρχει κιτρινο λιπος

----------


## xXx

συνήθως προέρχεται από διατροφή πλούσια σε πρωτεΐνες

----------


## xXx

φτιάχνω ένα άλλο θέμα να τα μεταφέρω εκεί αυτά

----------


## jk21

βασιλη οι πρωτεινες χτυπανε κυριως τα νεφρα.αν το προβλημα του μεγαλου ραμφους προερχεται σε καποιο πουλακι λογω του συκωτιου ( fatty liver ) οι αιτιες δημιουργιας ειναι αυτες

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/dvms/fattyliver.html

It seems that more females than males are affected and this may have something to do with hormonal activity in the reproductive hen. A diet high in seed tends to result in obese birds, so sedentary seed eaters are more likely to end up with fatty livers. *Seed diets tend to be high in fat and low in the nutrients biotin, choline and methionine.* Over-eating (consuming more calories than are expended daily) can also cause fatty-liver. Metabolic diseases (such as thyroid dysfunction, although poorly described and rarely diagnosed by specialized testing and diabetes mellitus) may also cause fatty liver problems. Toxin exposure (usually long-term) can also result hepatic lipidosis. Aflatoxins, found in some peanuts and other products, such as corn, can cause repeated insult to the liver, so if fed over time, these toxins may result in permanent liver damage or hepatic lipidosis. Hereditary factors may also play a role in liver dysfunction. Infectious diseases, such as Chlamydophila psittaci, and others that affect the liver, can cause chronic changes over time. 


με λιγα λογια το προβλημα κυριως εμφανιζεται (μαλλον λογω ορμονικων λογων ) στα θηλυκα .διαφορες ειναι οι αιτιες οπως διιατες με υψηλη ποσοστοση σε λιπαρους σπορους (συνηθιζονται κακως για μενα στα καναρινια φωνης ) και χαμηλες σε βιοτινη,χολινη και μεθειονινη .προβληματα του θυρεοειδη κει ευρυτερα του μεταβολισμου ,τοξινες στην τροφη του πουλιου (αλφατοξινες ,μυκοτοξινες κλπ ) οπως και καποια βακτηρια οπως αυτο (χλαμυδιο ) που προκαλει την ορνιθωση στα καναρινια ,ψιττακωση στους παπαγαλους .

παναγιωτη η ασπρη κουτσουλια ειναι πρβλημα στα νεφρα (kidneys) .στις κουτσουλιες το συκωτι αν εχει προβλημα φαινεται αν εχουμε στο περιμετρικο του κεντρικου τμηματος (urates ) και στο υγρο που την περιβαλλει (urine ) πρασινο ή κιτρινο χρωμα .επισης αν το κεντρικο στερεο μερος παρει ενα εντονο μπιζελι χρωμα αλλα αυτο μπορει να επηρεασθει και απο τη διατροφη .τα αλλα δυο ομως που σου ειπα πρεπει να ειναι λευκο το στερεο και διαφανες το υγρο τμημα


http://www.avianweb.com/poopology.html

----------


## xXx

...εγώ Δημήτρη είπα ότι όσο πιο πλούσια σε πρωτεΐνη είναι η διατροφή τους τόσο πιο γρήγορα μεγαλώνουν τα νύχια τους και η μύτη τους...δεν μίλησα καθόλου για περίπτωση ασθένειας

----------


## jk21

οκ   ::  ...νομιζα ελεγες για την παθολογικη περιπτωση του μεγαλωματος του ραμφους  που οφειλεται και στο fatty liver  :winky:

----------


## fadom1

γενικά πάντως και πάντα σε περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει κάποια ασθένεια, αν δεν έχουν μέσα σουπιοκόκαλο ή κομμάτι ασβέστη συνήθως μεγαλώνει και πρέπει να το κόβουμε εμείς.. Εγώ πλέον τους έχω τα παραπάνω συνεχώς στο κλουβί και έτσι στην προσπάθειά τους να φάνε το σουπιοκόκαλο ταυτόχρονα "ροκανίζουν" και το ράμφος τους.. Υγεία για τα πουλιά (ασβέστιο) και όχι άσκοπη χρονοτριβή για εμένα (κόψιμο ράμφους)  ::

----------


## Avdiritis

Γιώργο έχω και στα 2 κλουβιά και σουπιοκόκκαλο αλλά και τη κλασική καρδούλα ασβεστίου και σε γεύσεις μάλιστα   :winky:  , να μου πεις μπορεί η θυληκιά επειδή είναι νέο μέλος να το είχε το πρόβλημα του ράμφους...θα παρατηρήσω πάντως αν μεγαλώνει ανησυχητικά γρήγορα (εύχομαι πως όχι) και θα ενημερώσω

----------


## lianna

Επειδή και στο δικό μου καναρίνι μεγαλώνει πολύ γρήγορα το επάνω ράμφος του το πήγα στον κτηνίατρο. Συνήθως αυτό γίνεται από τις διάφορες διασταυρώσεις των καναρινιών με αποτέλεσμα να έχει κληρονομήσει το επάνω μέρος του ράμφους του αρσενικού και το κάτω του θηλυκού ή και το αντίστροφο. Άν και σουπιοκόκαλο βοηθά εν μέρη σίγουρα είναι προτιμότερο να κόβουμε το μέρος του ράμφους που προεξέχει με έναν νυχοκόπτη. Εγώ το κάνω κάθε 15 ημέρες. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------


## Avdiritis

Σας ευχαρηστώ όλους σας όντως βοηθήσατε πολύ   ::   ::

----------


## panos70

βαγγελη μην ανυσηχεις  καλο το βλεπω το ραμφος του δεν εχει τιποτα το πουλακι εχω δει καναρινι με προβλημα στο ραμφος του και στο συκωτι και δεν μιαζει καθολου σαν το δικο σου πουλακι  ::   ::

----------


## xXx

Βαγγέλη τράβα 2 φωτογραφίες προφίλ πάλι μετά το κόψιμο μιας και είδα ότι είσαι καλός στη φωτογράφιση   :eek:  , να έχουμε το ίδιο πουλάκι σαν μπούσουλα για άλλους που θα ρωτάνε για αυτό το θέμα και να βάλουμε μαζί τις φωτογραφίες   ::

----------


## Avdiritis

οκ θα το φροντίσω Βασίλη, αφού λες πως τραβάω και καλές φωτό, μήπως να πηγαίνω σε γάμους και βαπτίσεις ???  ::   ::

----------


## Avdiritis

Βασίλη η φωτογραφία που μου ζήτησες, ελπίζω να φαίνεται καθαρά η διαφορά στο κόψιμο της μύτης της

----------


## Avdiritis

Δείχνει λίγο ταλαιπωριμένο το πτέρωμα της αλλά είναι λόγω της Epithol  που της βάζω στα πόδια....

----------


## panos70

Βαγγελη αυτο δεν ειναι κοψιμο μυτης σε καναρινι ειναι μανικιούρ πεντικιούρ, μπραβο,και πολη ωραια φωτογραφεια  ::

----------


## Avdiritis

Πάνο ένα ένα να μειώνονται τα προβλήματα και να μαθαίνω απο τα λάθη...  ::   ::

----------

